# Convert full tang/half tang to stick tang, is the tang hardened?



## BohoMonk (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi
I want to change the handle on a full tang 3-layer VG-10 knife to a stick tang, and wonder if it is possible to easily grind down the width of the tang. I know that forged full tang blades usually are not hardened at the tang, but are uncertain of factory stamped out blades. Does the edge steel continue into the tang end, and is it hardened. I plan to use a bench grinder to cut it down.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 4, 2014)

It is possible but it will not be easy with bench grinder , especially around bolster you will need to do lots of hand sanding to get rid of the deep scratches


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 4, 2014)

I've done it twice, and tangs were soft (one of knives was Hattory HD with VG10 core). 
Used hand metal saw and files to trim away unneeded metal. Wasn't that hard or long actually. And then sandpaper progression to remove all the scratches.


----------



## BohoMonk (Dec 4, 2014)

OK & thanks. It sounds as if it is doable, so I shall have a go at it. Time for some elbow grease.


----------

